# Tarantulas. What do you do when you find in your yard?



## queen koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

I live in Henderson NV. Found this. My dogs for sure will kill it. I was just videoing them playing and happen to look in the dog house after...Curious if others would relocate or leave be to the dogs? Think I’m going to put it in my garden....








Found this in the dog house!







youtube.com





The dogs right before








Dogs playing, tarantula in the dog house the whole time







youtube.com


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2021)

I sure wouldn't leave it to bite my dogs.


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 29, 2021)

^ that.

Even if the venom is not deadly, it can damage a great bit of skin, muscle, a/or nerve tissue (depends on the species). Regular spider bites can be problematic.

I'd move it to a more wild location than the garden.


----------



## SouthPaw (Apr 29, 2021)

I would just move. Myself...to another state! 

~Mary


----------



## queen koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> ^ that.
> 
> Even if the venom is not deadly, it can damage a great bit of skin, muscle, a/or nerve tissue (depends on the species). Regular spider bites can be problematic.
> 
> I'd move it to a more wild location than the garden.


Damn it. I will see if its still there in the garden. the dogs don’t go up there. Saw one in the garden a few years ago, I have wild strong Bermuda growing on the wall... thought they might live there.
Thanks


----------



## method89 (Apr 29, 2021)

hairy spiders... no bueno


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 29, 2021)

Pick it up with one of those pooper scoopers and pit it in ur neighbors car


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2021)

That is a mature male. He will never molt again, never eat again, and he has limited time on this earth. He's on a mission to find a female and keep his species alive. Move him to a safe area on the other side of your property in the direction he was traveling and wish him luck in his quest. Somewhere out there is a mature female just waiting for him. Their babies will stay hidden from you, and reduce the amount of pest bugs that bother you.

There is a fantastic children's book called "Be Nice To Spiders".



I think most adult Americans need to read it...


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 29, 2021)

Tom said:


> That is a mature male. He will never molt again, never eat again, and he has limited time on this earth. He's on a mission to find a female and keep his species alive. Move him to a safe area on the other side of your property in the direction he was traveling and wish him luck in his quest. Somewhere out there is a mature female just waiting for him. Their babies will stay hidden from you, and reduce the amount of pest bugs that bother you.



Darn it, Tom! You are the only person who can almost make me feel affection and/or pity for these hairy monsters!

Almost...


----------



## wellington (Apr 30, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Darn it, Tom! You are the only person who can almost make me feel affection and/or pity for these hairy monsters!
> 
> Almost...


I agree but it is an almost lol.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 30, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pick it up with one of those pooper scoopers and pit it in ur neighbors car



Or, place in a small box & ship it off to @Chubbs the tegu in Massachusetts !


----------

